# Orange!



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Winter picked up her first JH leg today.
It was a pretty straight forward test, 24 out of 25 dogs passed in our flight.
Started on Water. First Bird was from a pop and throw in a wide u shaped cove. The bird landed about 60 yards from the line, smack in the middle of the channel. Winter went straight out and back. Second bird 180 degrees from the first, live flier station.The Bird landed about 70 yards from the line. Well, when the bird hit the water it was still alive and swimming. Winter chased down her bird and delivered to hand.(see photo's)
Next up land. First Bird pop and throw 60 yards from line in short grass. Again, straight out and back. Second Bird live flier landing about 90 yards from the line on short grass. Once again, a not quite dead yet flier. Winter lined it, hard to miss a bird moving around that much, took a couple of extra seconds wrangling it up so she could carry it alive and kicking back to the line. I should have given her a reminder "hold" so she would hang on a little tighter because when she sat and turned her head toward me to deliver, it popped out of her mouth. With "fetch it up" she picked it up and I quickly took it from her.
WooHoo Winter brought home the orange prize today!


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

woohoo!!! I cannot wait until we're working with Rosebud like that!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Winter  Those pictures are great - the duck that Winter would not let get away; good girl!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! Very nice job..


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome! I love orange!!! Winter looks all business, sounds like a great test. Congratulations!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WOO HOO!!! Way to go.

I am as proud, or prouder, of my Orange rosettes, hanging in my kennel, as I am of the Red White and Blue BIS rosettes that they hang next to. 

Good for you!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GREAT JOB and huge congratulations!!! Looks like she did a fantastic job! Sitting here grinning ear to ear, so happy for you guys!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful girl! I think orange is most definitely her color!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes Orange is a very good color for her. Good job Team Winter. Good job on the Junior Grab.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to go Winter!!! Sounds like they were some awesome runs.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Winter!!!!

Hope Gabby's first attempt at JH goes as well. Looks like it was a beautiful day too.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Yay Winter and Holly! So what they say if true, Winter does do it all. I am so happy for you guys.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job! Sounds like the hook is firmly set!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm so proud of my girl. She was very steady, and did the work like it was any other training day. All business is a great way to describe it. Yes, the hook is firmly set.


----------

